

New email productivity service soft launch - jsfour
http://pingback.cc
The service is called pingback and is one of many tools that will be rolled out in the next few months to aid sales and business development folks. The idea behind pingback is simple, as you are sending out important emails, bcc the pingback robot from any email client and it will remind you to followup in the specified time.&#60;p&#62;Take a look at the site for additional information.
======
jovrtn
How does this differ from followupthen.com?

